# AMC4 question



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Does anyone know why AMC4 that I am getting is under G10R according to my receiver. Have I hosed it up some how? I am getting KB5, Sky Link, TTV, GTV (2 stations), CCTV4 and CEN with 3 radio stations.


----------

